# What is Format: UNDF?



## _02

Quote:

"undf" is a generic token for an unknown / unsupported codec. Have a look at the information-window (accessible through the playlist-window) for the exact codec.

Anyway, there is no way for end-users to add codecs to VLC. It is self-contained and there is no way to add new codecs...
Or so says the internet


----------



## Coma

undf as in undefined

All fourCCs are four characters.

Where did you get the video?


----------



## sillymansam

have you opened disk utilities. I had that happen with an audio cd and just messing around I opened up disk utilities and it started working. Though I'm not sure why it worked.


----------



## jshay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
undf as in undefined

All fourCCs are four characters.

Where did you get the video?

My girlfriend downloaded some Korean show and it was split into 2 parts and one of them gave me this error.


----------



## Coma

Can't help you, piracy.

If you had tried to be more subtle and actually answered the question I asked (I asked where, not what and how), then I would've been able to help...


----------



## sailerboy

Plenty of shows are free to download online, dont assume piracy. to assume is to make an ass out of u and me


----------



## Coma

Yeah, except unless his girlfriend knows Korean, the fact it came with subtitles means it's a fansub.

I don't think anyone releases Korean shows with English subtitles for free.

Assuming is only bad when the likeliness of your being wrong is >0.(tons of zeroes here)1%


----------



## level80

If the file was in two parts; it's probable these will have to be joined together before it'll play properly.


----------



## mikehunt

try media player classic, better than vlc imo anyway plus it can use all sorts of codecs


----------

